# Connecter un disque dur entre mac et pc



## yamakasiaxos (8 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour, 
J'utilise actuellement un Mac Mini, ainsi qu'un PC de bureau fixe.

je vais commander ce disque dur https://www.lacie.com/fr/products/product.htm?id=10628

Afin de pouvoir y stocker toutes les données du mac et du PC

Le truc c'est que ce disque dur possede 2 thunderbolt et seulement 1 USB 3.0

Je souhaiterai donc lié ma TV 4K en USB3.0 et mon mac mini en thunderbolt...
Du coup je n'ai plus de port pour mon PC

Est-ce possible de brancher le PC au macMini afin de pouvoir acceder au DD ?
Si oui comment SVP ?

PS: je compte aussi integrer ca au DD
https://www.lacie.com/fr/products/product.htm?id=10631
donc si vous avez une autre solution à me proposer je suis preneur mais le matos doit impérativement être équivalent (c'est aussi pour le boulot)


----------



## yamakasiaxos (9 Janvier 2015)

heu...
ça se bouscule pas trop pour répondre ici ... bref
Si je branche un adaptateur thunderbolt puis que j'utilise un cable USB vers la TV, je vais perdre quelque chose ? qualité ? son ?
pouvez répondre au moins à cette question svp ? même ceux qui bossent chez apple ne sont pas capable de me répondre


----------



## flippy (9 Janvier 2015)

heu... une idée qui me traverse la tête : pourquoi ne pas simplement utiliser un dédoubleur USB 3.0 ou Thunderbolt (ou un mini switch _ad hoc_)  ?


----------



## flotow (10 Janvier 2015)

Euh, et tu comptes mettre tout ça en exFAT/FAT 32 bien sur ?
C'est surtout une mauvaise idée que tu as là, mais bon.



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h38 ----------




yamakasiaxos a dit:


> heu...
> ça se bouscule pas trop pour répondre ici ... bref



:modo:
heu&#8230; déjà ton titre d'origine (Connecter son mac au pc) est incorrect, ce qui n'aide pas à expliquer ton problème.
heu&#8230; il faut que quelqu'un lise ton message puis ai une réponse à te proposer

bref&#8230;


----------



## Membre supprimé 1062805 (10 Janvier 2015)

Un nas ne serait pas la meilleur solution ?


----------



## yamakasiaxos (10 Janvier 2015)

Merci pour vos réponses

Le truc c'est que j'ai mon premier MAC depuis 1 mois seulement, ya plusieurs points sur lesquels je suis encore perdu
Le Disque dur Externe serait en ExFat oui
on peut mettre des fichier de plus de 4Go dessus non ?

tupaquic: en quoi c'est une mauvaise idée ??

alxis83: tu aurais un lien pour un NAS à me conseiller stp ? avec prise thunderbolt 2 de preference (je m'y connais pas trop en marque de NAS je ne sais pas laquelle prendre)

flippy: j'ai rien trouvé de tout ca sur le site apple j'avais deja cherché un adaptateur officiel "jveux pas d'une sous marque qui claque au bout d'un mois"


----------



## drs (10 Janvier 2015)

D'après ce que je comprends (reprends moi si je me trompe), tu veux un disque externe pour le connecter sur plusieurs machines *en même temps*.
Ce n'est pas une bonne idée, car ce n'est pas possible.

Si ton disque est monté sur une machine, il ne pourra pas être utilisable sur une autre en même temps. Une machine à la fois...

C'est pour cela qu'on t'a proposé un NAS, qui est un disque réseau. Et là, tu pourras y avoir accès depuis toutes tes machines simultanément. Au niveau des marques, il y en a plein:
- synology
- dlink
- buffalo
- netgear
- encore plus


----------



## flippy (10 Janvier 2015)

Je me suis mis moi-même y'a pas longtemps au NAS (un Qnap qui ne présente aucun problème). Le seul problème c'est qu'il passe par un routeur (ta box par exemple) et transfère en FTP ce qui est beaucoup moins rapide par exemple qu'un DD externe en Thunderbolt ou Firwire800, voire même en Ethernet direct...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1062805 (10 Janvier 2015)

Comme dis plus haut synology revient fréquemment dans les marques de nas. Apres je ne saurais te conseiller exactement car je n'en possède pas. Reposte un sujet pour un choix de nas adapté à tes besoins tu auras des réponses plus pertinentes je pense.


----------



## yamakasiaxos (12 Janvier 2015)

Merci encore pour votre aide
Donc le principe du NAS a l'air interessant mais je vais perdre largement en transfert entre le mac mini et le disque dur vu que je comptais envoyer des fichiers en thunderbolt 
il n'y a pas de NAS avec thunderbolt 2 ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1062805 (12 Janvier 2015)

Le principe du nas c'est de ne pas avoir du câble il me semble enfin je laisse sa aux spécialistes ^^


----------



## yamakasiaxos (14 Janvier 2015)

Je sais Alexis83, le soucis c'est que suite à ça, tout passera donc par ethernet; et c'est beaucoup plus lent que par USB3.0 ou par thunderbolt 2
c'est ça qui me dérange

Je voulais que le branchement entre le NAS et le mac mini se fasse par thunderbolt 2
et que le reste se fasse par ethernet ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1062805 (14 Janvier 2015)

Comme je l'ai dis je laisse sa aux spécialistes car j'y connais rien mais je comprend ton problème.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h34 ----------

Tiens après une rapide recherche j'ai trouvé un truc : http://www.macbidouille.com/articles/499/page1

C'est disque dur en thunderbolt existe aussi en version nas. Je n'ai pas tout lu mais bon sa t'aidera peut etre.


----------



## yamakasiaxos (14 Janvier 2015)

Merci pour ton aide
Je viens de voir le prix 1700 euros 
j'ai pas les moyens... pourtant j'aimerais bien haha


----------



## Membre supprimé 1062805 (14 Janvier 2015)

Ouch ! Tu vois après on peut ce dire que le sans fil c'est bien quand sa ne coute pas 1700 [emoji1]

Plus sérieusement il doit exister des choses moins onéreuse mais bon si personne d'autre ne vient t'aider...


----------



## yamakasiaxos (20 Janvier 2015)

J'ai finalement trouvé une alternative
Je vais prendre une carte mere pour PC qui intégre le Thunderbolt ^^ C'est encore mieux


----------



## kaos (20 Janvier 2015)

Moi j'aurais opté pour le NAS aussi !

J'ai un boitier NAS à 60 euros avec 2X1 Tb (100 euros) soit pour 160 euros tu aurais 2TB (2 HD)
dispo sur PC, sur Mac, sur la Télé, ipad et smartphones au besoin avec une gestion d'utilisateurs (mes enfants ont pas accés a tel ou tel dossiers) et tout le monde peut lire les films en streaming sur ordinateur ou sur la télé ...


----------



## kaos (20 Janvier 2015)

Au pire les bornes Airport extreme (occasion 50 euros) permettent de brancher un périférique (HD ou Imprimante) USB et de le partager sur le réseau


----------



## yamakasiaxos (20 Janvier 2015)

Bah en fait j'aurais bien aimé testé le thunderbolt 2 (j'ai un peu acheté le mac mini pour ca)
je ne trouve pas de boitier vide NAS comprenant un TB2
ca existe ?


----------



## kaos (20 Janvier 2015)

On trouve forcément des NAS sans disque, quand je palais de 2 Tb c'est deux disques de chacun 1 Terra chacun.

J'ai un *Dlink 320* mais d'autres marques comme Netgear ou Western Digital ont aussi des modèles sympa.


----------



## yamakasiaxos (22 Janvier 2015)

Je viens de jeter un oeil, il ne fait pas thunderbolt non plus
j'aurais aimé un thunderbolt pour y mettre les disques WD red 6To dedans
au moins 2x6 ca suffirait, mais j'ai beau chercher, apparemment ca n'existe pas encore sans disque dur, ou alors il faut casquer une fortune ...


----------



## yamakasiaxos (22 Janvier 2015)

A ok j'avais mal compris
Donc tu parles de brancher des disques dur Thunderbolt en chaine
Le soucis c'est 
1) la place que ça prend héhé et oui c'est pas très esthétique 
2) d'après ce que j'ai lu, le chainage perd en performance en fonction du placement dans la chaine
3) il me faut minimum 6To pour récuperer mes données et filer mon PC actuel à mon frère


----------



## kaos (22 Janvier 2015)

Faut voir aussi si investir dans le Thunderbolt est viable a long terme ? on voit ce qu'a donné le Firewire ... ;(


----------



## yamakasiaxos (27 Janvier 2015)

Effectivement, j'ai acheté un disque dur Firewire il y a quelques années et je viens de retomber sur le cable .... que j'ai utilisé une semaine seulement
Par contre la vitesse du Thunderbolt 2 elle est assez impressionnante
j'attend de recevoir mon disque dur externe
Et finalement je vais prendre un PC intégrant le Thunderbolt 2 dans la carte mere (si Asus s'y mettent c'est pas pour rien)


----------



## KERRIA (1 Février 2015)

tu peux mettre un disque en partage sur l'USB de ta box ou de ton routeur ( enfin, certains routeurs ) ou sur une borne AirPort.....

Le Bon Soir


----------



## kaos (1 Février 2015)

Mais cette vitesse te servirait a quoi au final ?


----------



## yamakasiaxos (3 Février 2015)

Servira à ouvrir de gros fichier que les architectes me filent, que je compte stocker rapidement, faut que ca s'ouvre rapidement
Les fichiers 4K sont assez lourds en Go, j'veux pas attendre 10 ans pour transferer un fichier
Mes potes viennent souvent chez moi pour me pomper des BluRay, ca prend du temps avec mon matos actuel à copier tout ca
45min de copie pour 10 films...
Bref c'est autant pour le boulot que pour les films !


----------



## kaos (3 Février 2015)

Effectivement ....

Si tu as trouvé ton bonheur tu peux mettre le fil comme "résolu"


----------



## yamakasiaxos (5 Février 2015)

Oui c'est résolu mais je n'arrive plus à éditer comme avant
Il y a eu trop de modification sur le forum et apparemment on ne peut éditer que les derniers message ou je me trompe ?


----------



## kaos (5 Février 2015)

yamakasiaxos a dit:


> Oui c'est résolu mais je n'arrive plus à éditer comme avant
> Il y a eu trop de modification sur le forum et apparemment on ne peut éditer que les derniers message ou je me trompe ?



Tout comme avant, on ne peut modifier un message apres un certains moment


----------



## yamakasiaxos (7 Février 2015)

Donc je met comment le sigle en Résolu stp ?


----------



## pape13127 (19 Février 2015)

Bonjour,
Je suis avec intérêt votre discussion, car je suis concerné et ai trouvé une solution à mon problème qui rejoint un peu le vôtre.
J'ai un iMac de 2009 qui fonctionnait avec SnowLeopard que j'ai fait évoluer vers Yosemite. Il fonctionne à la perfection. J'ai voulu y adjoindre un Time Capsule branché sur ma box et ça n'a pas marché parce que le logiciel de cette TimeCapsule est ancien, je n'ai non plus pas le mot de passe, je me suis dit ouf c'est cuit. Il y a une méthode pour enlever le mot de passe puis stop toujours le voyant orange, pas de chance. La solution est venue de mon PC Windows qui m'a proposé une mise à jour du firmeware, je l'ai donc fait et je me suis retrouvé avec un NAS pour communiquer entre mes PC et mon iMac et c'est même relativement rapide, j'ai fait quelques essais et j'en suis très content. N'y connaissant pas grand chose en Mac, je viens d'arriver, j'ai beaucoup tâtonné mais ce n'est que du bonheur. 
Tout cela pour en revenir à l'essentiel, pour 50euros d'occasion j'ai un NAS 1To qui fonctionne à la perfection, bon plus tard je trouverai peut-être l'utilisation en TimeCapsule. De plus sur le TimeCapsule il y a une prise USB pour y mettre éventuellement un gros disque,
Voilà je vous fait part de mon expérience, je découvre,


----------



## Locke (19 Février 2015)

yamakasiaxos a dit:


> Donc je met comment le sigle en Résolu stp ?


C'est mentionné ici... http://forums.macg.co/help/bestanswer/ ...donc tu choisis la meilleure réponse de celui qui aura pour toi le mieux répondu.


----------



## PDD (21 Février 2015)

Un peu "curieux" la nouvelle technique pour signaler "résolu"...


----------



## Locke (21 Février 2015)

C'est comme ça et pis c'est tout.


----------



## pape13127 (23 Février 2015)

Bonjour,
On trouve des Time Capsule 1To à 50euros sur LBC, je l'ai branché sur ma Box et j'y accède aussi bien avec mon iMac qu'avec mes deux PC et en Wifi. J'ai coupé le wifi de ma box et utilise celui de Time Capsule. Le petit problème a été de faire sauter le mot de passe de l'ancien proprio, refaire une lise à zéro, je n'y connais pas grand chose mais j'ai réussi et ça fonctionne du tonnerre.
J'envisage d'acheter le même en 3To dès que j'en verrai un au prix abordable.
Je n'ai pas récupéré le système de sauvegarde automatique car le logiciel de mon Time Capsule est ancien par rapport à mon Yosemite, mais en Nas c'est du tonnerre, rapide, comme un DD sur une USB. J'ai un 21.5 dual core ce n'est pas un foudre de guerre mais il est aussi rapide que mon i5!
Voilà une idée bon marché et pratique pour qui n'est pas spécialiste.


----------

